# 1965 GTO Rally 1 Rim/Tire Replacement Question



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

I was planning on putting my original rims and tires on the shelf and getting factory looking replacements. I was planning on buying Rally 1 replacements from Ames, whereas, they offer 14x6 polished, 14x6 brushed, 14x7 polished, 15x7 polished or 15x8 polished.. I would like all four rims/tires to be the same size. Looking for a beefy look but want to fit in the wheel wells and not rub. Obviously the tires couldn't get too crazy big........maybe slightly larger redlines either 70, 65 or 60s. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Blair


----------



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

Thurmond Farm said:


> I was planning on putting my original rims and tires on the shelf and getting factory looking replacements. I was planning on buying Rally 1 replacements from Ames, whereas, they offer 14x6 polished, 14x6 brushed, 14x7 polished, 15x7 polished or 15x8 polished.. I would like all four rims/tires to be the same size. Looking for a beefy look but want to fit in the wheel wells and not rub. Obviously the tires couldn't get too crazy big........maybe slightly larger redlines either 70, 65 or 60s. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Blair


I was looking yesterday at 14x6 replacement rims and 225x14x70 tires that measure 26.5 tall w/tread width 7.2 inches. From what I read, it appears that this will fit.

However, I noticed that there were also 15x7 replacement rims and 245x15x60 tires that measure 26.1 tall w/tread width 7.6 inches available and was interested in trying those. I assume that they might fit but not sure. Has anyone tried this?

Also I could try14x7 replacement rims and 245x14x60 tires that measure 25.6 tall w/tread width 8 inches.

Just because the height seems to fit the front doesn't necessarily mean that when you turn the wheel the tire will rub due to the additional width. Has anyone tried this?

Blair


----------

